# Ogólne > Badania >  Za wysokie MCH,MPV w morfologii oraz ciala ketonowe w moczu?

## SimonGdansk

*Witam serdecznie.

Bardzo bym prosił o interpretację wyników badań laboratoryjnych. Jak widać na załączonym scanie wyników, mam za wysokie MCH, MPV oraz wykryto u mnie ciała ketonowe w moczu.

Bardzo bym prosił o podanie możliwej przyczyny występowania zmian w morfologii oraz pojawienia się ciał ketonowych w moczu.

Z góry dziękuję.*

----------


## Krzysztof

Takie MCV i MPH w przypadku prawidłowej hemoglobiny nie powinno niepokoić. Odnośnie ciał ketonowych mogą występować w cukrzycy, jednak poziom glukozy jest prawidłowy, więc bardziej prawdopodobną przyczyną ich pojawienia się w moczu jest lekkie odwodnienie lub niedawno przebyta infekcja.  Wskazane badanie kontrolne moczu za 3-4 tygodnie oraz ewentualnie ponowna kontrola poziomu glukozy we krwi. Pozdrawiam

----------

